# [OT]Serwer - które distro

## nmap

Witam jestem ciekaw jak ma sie strona serwerowa wśród użytkowników Gentoo ?

Ja wybrałem Debiana bo stwarza mi on mniej problemów  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jey

Dla mnie szczerze mowiac brakuje PLD ktory powinien znalezc sie na liscie obok wyzej wymienionych.

----------

## (l)user

Jak ja bym cos stawial to ktoryms BSD.

----------

## ai

aktualnie adminuje na serwerach z gentoo, debianem i openbsd. Jak dla mnie debian jest dziwny i jakos zle wplywa na moja karme i nie lubie go ogolnie  :Razz:  OpenBSD to system, ktory chyba jest najlepszy na serwer jaki tylko moze byc. Malo jest haxorkow, ktorzy by zdolali sobie poradzic juz z pf'em a nawet majac konto to by prawdopodobnie prawie kazdy sie poddal. System ala' postaw i zapomnij. Gentoo to za to system, ktory wymaga czesto zabawy, dopracowania, updajtow, dzieki aktualnosci portage i szybkiemu reagowaniu w portage na nowe wersje. Zdecydowanie system, np na serwer w domu gdzie ci sie wrecz chce nim caly czas bawic [;. 

poz ai.

----------

## quat

 *ai wrote:*   

> Jak dla mnie debian jest dziwny

 eee tam nie dziwny ale oryginalny, jak Tofik, dzinsy itp..  :Wink: 

a wracajac do tematu to popieram wybor OpenBSD na serwer. u mnie dziala super. minimum obslugi. co prawda mialem kilku "gosci" ktorzy nieustannie sprawdzali mi porty i probowali sie logowac. po zainstalowaniu portknockingu zrezygnowali. a przynajmniej z wchodzenia przez ssh. teraz przerzucili sie na apacza.

za to wg. mnie systemy BSD calkowicie nie nadaja sie na nowoczesne desktopy a dokladniej laptopy. a moze to i dobrze taka roznorodnosc. zeby nie byc goloslownym to wspomne ze chodzi glownie o obsluge ACPI, ktora jest na zdecydwoanie gorszym poziomie niz w linuksie.

----------

## galimedes

Hm nie miałem okazji jeszcze stawiać gentoo na serwerze ale nie wahał bym się na razie te co stawiałem to netbsd i debian. Prawda jest taka że debian jest naprawdę bardzo stabilny pomimo iż paczki mają swoje lata  :Smile: , a z gentoo nie ma aż tyle zabawy jak wy to mówicie  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *quat wrote:*   

> wracajac do tematu to popieram wybor OpenBSD na serwer. u mnie dziala super. minimum obslugi.

 

Popieram, oBSD. Stabilny, bezpieczny.

----------

## Peter15

a czemu nie ma RedHat i Novel - to przecież jedne z wiodących systemów biznesowych ...

Wybrałem Debiana - szybka instalacja, działanie, mało problemów  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JarekG

Ktos tu probuje wywolac swieta wojne.

Dla mnie nie ma znaczenia co za system. Moze byc to nawet Windows, wazne zeby osoba, ktora sie nim zajmuje miala pojecie jak to robic. To nie od systemu zalezy, a od wiedzy administratora i jego umiejetnosci.

----------

## totencham

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> Ktos tu probuje wywolac swieta wojne.
> 
> Dla mnie nie ma znaczenia co za system. Moze byc to nawet Windows, wazne zeby osoba, ktora sie nim zajmuje miala pojecie jak to robic. To nie od systemu zalezy, a od wiedzy administratora i jego umiejetnosci.

 

W przypadku windy admininstrator nie zawsze ma wpływ na stabilność systemu.

----------

## JarekG

 *totencham wrote:*   

> W przypadku windy admininstrator nie zawsze ma wpływ na stabilność systemu.

 

Mam znajomego co administruje system obecnie jakis serwer na 2xXeon produkcji Intela, na ktorym obecnie stoi RH Enterprice. Wczesniej mieli od Intela jakis inny serwer (slabszy troche) i stal na nim Win 2003. Na tym serwerze jest baza danych Oracle, ktora na dzien dobry zrzera 2GB Ram. Z tego co mi mowil to nie mial problemow ze stabilnoscia na Win 2003, a baza jest obszerna i korzysta z niej bardzo wiele osob. Tak wiec, w niektorych wypadkach dla mnie kwestia stabilnosci jest mitem. Poza tym producenci serwerow czesto w specyfikacji swoich maszyn podaja preferowany przez nich system i obok RH i Win 2003 nie znajduja sie jakies inne systemy. Warto sobie zadac pytanie, dlaczego?

Ja i tak bede uwazal, ze kwestia stabilnosci nie jest  kwestia systemu. Mowie tu oczywiscie o systemach przystosowanych do pracy na serwerze, a nie ze ktos sobie zalozy ftp, apache z php i mysql na Win 98 i powie ze mu sie wiesza. Poza tym czesto przyczyna niestabilnosci serwera czy tam komputera jest bledny dobor komponentow (jak ma sie kompa calego na noname i plycie ECS - tak jak ja  :Very Happy:  - to sa problemy). Do pewnych rzeczy trzeba tez podchodzic racjonalnie, a tez w przypadku niektorych dystrybucji zanika fakt, ze Linux jest systemem, ktory wspolpracuje z kazdym procesorem zaczynajac od 486. To jest akurat prawda, ale dalej jest np. napisane min. 64MB RAM. 

Odbieglem troche od tematu i nie chce sie z nikim klocic, wiec spytam autora tematu co on rozumie pod pojeciem serwer ? Czy Linuksa ktory rozdziela neostrade ? Czy maszyne udostepniajaca rozne uslugi internetowe ? Czy moze serwer wymiany plikow ? Gier ? Kopii zapasowych ? Serwer - to dla mnei za ogolnie powiedziane. 

P.S. Nadal twierdze, ze jaki admin taki serwer  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Jancio

Nie chcę nikogo urazić, ale te głosowanie jest zupełnie bez sensu.

Kto to układał?

O jakie serwery chodzi? Usług internetowych? Bramy internetowej/firewall'a? Obsługi baz danych?

Dlaczego nie ma Red Hata i Suse, jedynych dystrybucji którym certyfikaty wystawiają tacy potentaci jak Oracle i IBM?

Obawiam się, że pojęcie serwera jest co dla niektórych dość ograniczone - tzn. ograniczone do "swojego" serwera www+mysql+php który postawili sobie na neostradzie ;>

----------

## arsen

Zgadzam się że ta ankieta nie jest w ogóle przemyślana, serwer to zbyt ogólne pojęciena taką ankietę

----------

## Strus

Nie zagłosowałem, bo w ankiecie nie ma do wyboru żadnego Uniksa. Ja bym stawiał na FreeBSD jest bezpieczny i dużo szybszy (w realizacjo połączeń) niż jakikolwiek Linuks. Tylko nie bijcie  :Razz: 

----------

## Crenshaw

Ciekawe ze nikt nie wspomnial o Solaris...

----------

## Strus

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> Ciekawe ze nikt nie wspomnial o Solaris...

 

Dziwne to jest to że nie ma ani jednego Uniksa w ankiecie  :Neutral: 

----------

## brodi

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Nie zagłosowałem, bo w ankiecie nie ma do wyboru żadnego Uniksa. Ja bym stawiał na FreeBSD jest bezpieczny i dużo szybszy (w realizacjo połączeń) niż jakikolwiek Linuks. 

 

Popieram  :Smile:  Również nie zagłosowałem. Widziałem nawet gdzieś testy, z porównania których wynika, że FreeBSD jest jednym z najszybszych jeśli chodzi o realizację połączeń. Niestety nie pamiętam adresu stronki  :Sad: 

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tylko nie bijcie 

 

Może nie będą..  :Razz: 

----------

## Peter15

 *Quote:*   

> Nie zagłosowałem, bo w ankiecie nie ma do wyboru żadnego Uniksa.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Popieram Smile Również nie zagłosowałem. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ciekawe ze nikt nie wspomnial o Solaris...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Zgadzam się że ta ankieta nie jest w ogóle przemyślana, serwer to zbyt ogólne pojęciena taką ankietę

 

 *Quote:*   

> Nie chcę nikogo urazić, ale te głosowanie jest zupełnie bez sensu.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ktos tu probuje wywolac swieta wojne. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> a czemu nie ma RedHat i Novel -

 

Sumując ankieta beznadziejna, do niczego ..., po co tu jeszcze taka dystkusja. Może stworzyć nową  :Confused: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Peter15 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nie zagłosowałem, bo w ankiecie nie ma do wyboru żadnego Uniksa. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Popieram Smile Również nie zagłosowałem.  
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ciekawe ze nikt nie wspomnial o Solaris... 
> ...

 

Ok, konczymy to.

----------

